# Can hedgies drink kitten milk?



## laura&cris_hedgies (Nov 7, 2013)

I bought some kitten milk today (it doesnt contain lactose) was just wondering if this is something you can give to a hedgie as a treat?


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Milk should be avoided as they don't have the enzymes to breakdown and absorb calcium from milk proteins. In *emergency cases* of abandoned hedgie babies and bone-injured hedgies; check for a low-fat, sugar-free (or at least a very low carb content), lactose-free and no milk solids type of baby milk. In no other situation should milk be given to hedgies, especially not as a treat.


----------



## laura&cris_hedgies (Nov 7, 2013)

Ok thanks !


----------



## kfreasstudio (Jul 31, 2018)

*Cat Milk for Hedgehogs*

A cat has become an unexpected wet-nurse to 8 orphaned hedgehogs. Musya feeds the hoglets her milk and stays with them at night after their mother was killed in a lawnmower accident. &#129428;&#128049;


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Please check the date on a thread before posting and don't post on old threads, this one is 5 years old.


----------

